# LMR Fish Ohio Smallmouth



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So I left work thursday night for a long weekend of Bowhunting with a bit of fishing thrown in. Little did I know it would end up a fishing trip with a bit of hunting thrown in. Sat was the first day of season so friday I stopped by scioto brush creek for three hours before heading out to my hunting cabin. Well Scioto Brush Creek looked nothing at all like our streams, you would think it hadn't rained there for months. Crystal clear. Its a stream that is not at all wader friendly even though its not very big. Not alot of places to get on the stream either. I hit it just below the covered bridge at Otway. I caught about a dozen smallies in no time though. I imagine that if you put in a canoe this would be the perfect smallie stream, miles and miles of stream all to yourself, all running through beautifull woods and farm country.

















The next morning I was up the tree about an hour before arrowing a big doe.
So after taking care of the deer my hunting trip turned into a fishing trip. That night sitting around the campfire I looked up to see a beautiful ring around the moon...








The next morning after trimming a few trees for treestands it was back to Scioto Brush Creek. This time I fished longer and must have caught thirty smallmouth all in the 8 to 14 inch range. Plus some gorgeous longeared sunfish that look like jewels.









I then hit Greenup Dam on the Ohio for a bit right at dark. I didn't catch anything right at the dam but a bit downstream on some huge rocks I caught a half dozen nice smallies on a crankbait and a gar.
















Then another night of staring at the night sky and the campfire. The next day the forcast was for rain so I started back towards home and the Little Miami. Right away I caught a really nice smallmouth on a spinner.








There was another guy there fishing so I walked down and asked him to snap a photo. As he's taking the photo he says hey I know you... Your the guy on OGF that caught the giant goldfish. Yep, thats me, the giant goldfish guy. Nope not the guy thats got thirty deer with a bow or has two ten pound bass on the wall...nope I'm the giant goldfish guy. Everytime I'm the giant goldfish guy. Thanks OGF.
So I caught a few white bass and then a nice channelcat on a three inch plastic grub. I caught a hog nosed sucker and a quillback sucker too.
















It started to rain a bit as I worked my way up to riffle I caught the nice smallie on earlier. In ten minutes I caught three smallies that probably averaged 15 inches and lost another so I knew tonight was going to something special. In the calm water across the river I kept seeing bass run minnows up on the bank and a couple times bust one on the surface so I switched to a pop-r. On the second cast a big fish nailed it. It jumped twice and then I could just see it open its mouth underwater and blow out the plug. I was shaking it was easily the biggest smallie I'd had on all year. I then decided you only get a chance or two like this all year I'm fishing till dark or a big fish, whichever comes first. I caught two nice smallies in the hole down below on a crankbait. Then a little bass on a spinner on the riffle below that. It was getting darker and raining a bit harder as I headed back up to the spot. Nothing. switched lures. Nothing. Then the pop-r back on, nope. I put the grub back on and hooked a buffalo. It was around ten pounds and I loosed the drag way up since it was six pound test. After babying the fish around forever it came off right as I was going to land it. I threw right back in the same spot and wham the rod bent double. I thought well I'm not going to baby this one since I lost the last one anyways. I leaned back on the rod a big smallie catapulted skyward! After a few very nervous moments I finally lipped this one without her getting off. After snapping a few photos I measured her carefully she was 5/8ths past the twenty inch mark! Its funny but if had actually landed the buffalo I'm not sure If I wouldn't have packed it in and headed home first...


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish! Sounds like an amazing series of days on the water!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Unbelievable post, awesome pics!!! Got your deer AND a huge smallie... Congrats on both....... Goldfish guy!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That sounds like a great weekend all around. One day I hope to be able to live like that.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing trip You had. Congrats on a great weekend of outdoor adventure. Those are some amazing pictures of your conquest.


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

One of the best posts I've read on here in a long time. What an unbelievable weekend you had, pretty jealous to say the least. Congrats on the Fish OH smallie, it sure was a toad...is that your largest river smallie to date?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great post, great pictures, awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that's a good weekend!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

What a beast!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds and looks like one hell of a trip, nice work!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Just for the record...it was a freaking huge goldfish!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice smallmouth. You could be called worse than the giant gold fish guy. Like House said it was a really big goldfish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go!

I wonder if that smallmouth that spit your plug underwater was the same size as your Fish Ohio?


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome. Sounds like you had a great weekend. Congrats on the deer and the fish!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

WOW!!! Way to go man!!
Its posts like this that can keep others going when they've had a slow day on the water.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a darned nice smallmouth for a guy that specializes in gold fish!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Applause, beauty smallie.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

So you may as well disregard the dozens of fish Ohio gamefish you've landed, all your great posts, and all the unbelievably nice pics you post.. Your now known as " oldstinkygoldfishguy"!!!! Lol!!! Way to go on the great weekend sir! Good luck shaking off the new name!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

By chance did you check on getting a fish Ohio on the goldfish? I'm sure at least a OGF award should have been in order. Hell maybe even a talk show circuit could have been done.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Gold Fish Guy,

Nice report!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

close to 80 degrees thursday, highs in the 50's for the weekend. lows in the thirties....

Better call off work and turn off the cell phone because the end is near. Of course there will be more fishing but never will it be as good as this week. It's probably a good thing I fish way way too much knowing its just about over. I do go once every week or so all winter catching a sauger every now and then but the fishing is more just a reason to get outside then. Plus once the water temps drop the goldfish bite really drops off...

Question for you northern GMR guys, hows the pike fishing thru the winter? Im picturing a sauger/pike field trip in my future. If for no other reason than to see some new water.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Yeah man, that fish is huge! (The goldfish, that is.) Finally someone pulled out a FishOhio Smallie out of the LMR! Congrats!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Fall just started and the legendary fall bite is almost over? Lame sauce.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow! you did have a heckova weekend. That smallmouths a beastthe goldfish was too, I still think you should get a replica


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The fall bite should just be revving up, it's only the 1st week of Oct. 

The coming Cold front will slow the bite some but its not yet the end for fall fishing!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> The fall bite should just be revving up, it's only the 1st week of Oct.
> 
> The coming Cold front will slow the bite some but its not yet the end for fall fishing!


I think Caesar Creek Lake is still something like 68 degrees. I bet the crappie and sauger fishing there is getting ready to peak.

The Little Miami was 62 last time I checked. She will probably be in the 50's by tuesday. Your right, not the end of the fishing and probably prime time for another big fish. But presentations gonna have to change. Every fall I think I'm going to try some minnows in a big deep eddy I know, I bet thats the way to catch a beastie.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Great fish! Thanks for sharing the post/pics....

Mike


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried to upload some photos to webshots today and they are shutting down, heres the fish on flickr in case the other pics go away...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no idea how I missed this thread but that has got to be one of the best trips I've ever even heard of! Congrats on that monster smallmouth! That thing is beautiful!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Tried to upload some photos to webshots today and they are shutting down, heres the fish on flickr in case the other pics go away...


Wow! I totally forgot about Webshots.


----------

